# What to feed baby reds?



## maverick18 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just bought 10 baby reds, I would say about 1" to 1.5". I bought the Hikari Cichlid gold mini floating pellets and it seems they are way too big for them. Its also seems they are not too interested in going to the top of the tank to get them. So for now I have just been throwing in some goldfish flakes. Any ideas on something better to feed them until they can handle the pellets or are flakes fine?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

If they eat the flakes, let em eat it.

Throw in small 
shrimps and white fish meat.

You should be good.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just to add on whats posted above. you could soak the pellets for awhile just to soften them up so they can eat them even if they arent interested now if you keep offering they will be but flakes are fine for now. they will grow very fast just dont feed red meats. 
do you have them in the 46gal?


----------



## maverick18 (Nov 3, 2009)

AS fan said:


> just to add on whats posted above. you could soak the pellets for awhile just to soften them up so they can eat them even if they arent interested now if you keep offering they will be but flakes are fine for now. they will grow very fast just dont feed red meats.
> do you have them in the 46gal?


Yep they are in the 46 gal. I had red for about 4 years a couple years back. I just got back in the game.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

My baby caribes, when they were that small, loved frozen cubes of bloodworms, brine shrimp and mysis shrimp. Just get the cubed frozen packages from your LFS and pop in 1-2 frozen cubes and watch them eat like crazy.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if you have 10 reds in a 46gal tank that is a disaster waiting to happen. if you dont mind me asking what are your plans, do you have a larger tank plan to cut back on the numbers?


----------



## maverick18 (Nov 3, 2009)

AS fan said:


> if you have 10 reds in a 46gal tank that is a disaster waiting to happen. if you dont mind me asking what are your plans, do you have a larger tank plan to cut back on the numbers?


No plans for a big tank this year. I would not mind upgrading at some point. How long before it gets too crowded?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

3 months at the most. i had 16 in a 180 that i had from 1 inch and it didnt even make it 6 months before it was way over crowded. a 46 is really a solo P tank in order to have a small group of reds you need at least a 75 for the width and length necessary you just dont have enough floor space or water to hold those fish for long. if i had a 75 i may buy 5 small ones and cut back to 3 by the time they reach 6 inches.


----------



## maverick18 (Nov 3, 2009)

AS fan said:


> 3 months at the most. i had 16 in a 180 that i had from 1 inch and it didnt even make it 6 months before it was way over crowded. a 46 is really a solo P tank in order to have a small group of reds you need at least a 75 for the width and length necessary you just dont have enough floor space or water to hold those fish for long. if i had a 75 i may buy 5 small ones and cut back to 3 by the time they reach 6 inches.


There are some killer deals on some larger tanks on craigs list, I just don't have the room for one...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i would find the room or let some of those reds go as they grow. thats responsible fish keeping. not trying to make you feel bad just looking out for both you and the fish because other wise you will have 10 dead reds on your hands from overstocking in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

If a tank upgrade isnt in the plans then I would wait a couple of months then cut your numbers in half. Then wait a couple more months and get rid of 2 more. Then you would still have to upgrade to a 75G for the group of 3.

OR

Take 9 back right now and just keep 1 solo

Like everyone has said feed a diet of white fish (shrimp, tilapia, squid, smelts, silversides) cut into very tiny pieces at this age. You can also include frozen bloodworms, krill and use a good pellet food such as New Life Spectrum or Hikari. ( I prefer NLS) When they are this small in size they need to be fed multiple times a day, at least twice, three times would be better.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

maknwar said:


> My baby caribes, when they were that small, loved frozen cubes of bloodworms, brine shrimp and mysis shrimp. Just get the cubed frozen packages from your LFS and pop in 1-2 frozen cubes and watch them eat like crazy.


Thats what i did mate worked absolutely fine!!


----------

